
We shouldn't let people get used to the idea that software fails - tempodox
https://rakhim.org/2018/07/software-shouldnt-fail
======
rbosinger
I've always assumed this will get better with time naturally. There is
actually quite a decent expectation on business tools. If GitHub, Jira or our
Wifi goes down our whole company knows about it right away and is often
crippled by it. That being said, it doesn't happen that often. I grew up
having more "snow days" on a regular basis than "all of our tech is down" days
today. If anything I find it's more frustrating that software keeps changing
on me when I don't expect it. I have old, solid appliances at home and I never
expect my fridge or dishwasher will suddenly work differently than it did
yesterday. For me, the constant evolution of software gets in my way more than
simply bad quality.

